# Pistol grips, with a Tortuga twist



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I needed new grips for my S&W, so I just decided to make them. I used two different types of wood, and used some of the concho's Jim sent me to dress it up. One of the conchos was the kind that attached with a machine screw and it worked perkect for holding on the grips. They still need some tweeking and finish, but they turned out pretty cool. I think I'm going to make a set of mesquite grips for my other pistols.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool SV..... Nice job!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

2cool, George... I figgered you'd find some way to 'stumpy' them conchos into some good use...:cheers:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

They turned out pretty cool, I need to take them off and do the finishing work to them, I might even sew a new holster and put the same conchos on it so they will match.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Reckon it would be doable to epoxy one of the small conchos to the head of that screw so you have matching grips? Only problem might be tightening the screw but I'm sure you'd figger it out........


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Reckon it would be doable to epoxy one of the small conchos to the head of that screw so you have matching grips? Only problem might be tightening the screw but I'm sure you'd figger it out........


I thought about it, I think when I get ready to mount it semi-permanantly I will take some wood glue and mount one there.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great george, branching out I see, did I tell you that I have 2 357's that could use new grips:rotfl:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

huntr4life said:


> Looks great george, branching out I see, did I tell you that I have 2 357's that could use new grips:rotfl:


tsk...still greedy I see, but while we're at it....I have Ruger Blackhawk 357 and a Colt 45 revolver that need new grips...........:tongue:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Bring'em over and we can work on them. Most of the wood I have is cut for knife scales so I have to go to Woodcraft and get some bigger pieces. I really want to make one out of mesquite.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

DO NOT buy any mesquite ! You have some in route, and I have more.



State_Vet said:


> Bring'em over and we can work on them. Most of the wood I have is cut for knife scales so I have to go to Woodcraft and get some bigger pieces. I really want to make one out of mesquite.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> DO NOT buy any mesquite ! You have some in route, and I have more.


Cool! Can't wait! You started on your "project yet?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

And if ET runs low just yell. I have a huge stack which Sandollr laid on us a couple months ago.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Hey, Stumpy...how about a pix of yore shop or workbench or whatever ya call it. I'm curious to see 'zactly how you do such a variety of thangs....


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Stumpy...how about a pix of yore shop or workbench or whatever ya call it. I'm curious to see 'zactly how you do such a variety of thangs....


I'll take the camera out there and take a pic, its not much.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

State_Vet said:


> Bring'em over and we can work on them. Most of the wood I have is cut for knife scales so I have to go to Woodcraft and get some bigger pieces. I really want to make one out of mesquite.


 you're on!! :doowapsta


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Hey, Stumpy...how about a pix of yore shop or workbench or whatever ya call it. I'm curious to see 'zactly how you do such a variety of thangs....


Here you go, like I said not much 7 1/2 x 2 is about it. I used the bench sander the most, most of the work is done by hand.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks..just curious..looks like ya got all ya need. Like that little table saw under the workbench....also the bench grinder. I bought a little one and it was a waste of money..wish I had gone for a better one...

Only thing I see missing is a....STOOL !!!:biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Thanks..just curious..looks like ya got all ya need. Like that little table saw under the workbench....also the bench grinder. I bought a little one and it was a waste of money..wish I had gone for a better one...
> 
> Only thing I see missing is a....STOOL !!!:biggrin:


I guess us old men think alike. That was the first thing I looked for.:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Believe it or not I stand up and do all my work, I have a stool just never use it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

State_Vet said:


> Cool! Can't wait! You started on your "project yet?


Twice !
Messed up the first set (Cocobolo) drilling the small holes.
Messed up the second set (Vera) trying to take them down an 8th on the band saw after I had cut out the profile. Decided to stop and give it a day. That Vera was looking great too !

Now I'm thinking about a layup of Coco and Vera ?

That blade is so awesome, I just have to do it justice !!!


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Twice !
> Messed up the first set (Cocobolo) drilling the small holes.
> Messed up the second set (Vera) trying to take them down an 8th on the band saw after I had cut out the profile. Decided to stop and give it a day. That Vera was looking great too !
> 
> ...


The small holes up front are just for the epoxy, so don't drill them, just the large holes for the pins and lanyard tube, Cut the scales down to 1/2 or 1/4 inch or the best is 3/8 and sand it to the contours of the knife and round the edges. The only part that really needs to be finished is the part of the handle that is closest to the blade. Be sure to post pics.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

ET/Richard..I HOPE you UNDERSTAND that you are REQUIRED to post a pix of the "Finished Product" of yore project...:biggrin:


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> ET/Richard..I HOPE you UNDERSTAND that you are REQUIRED to post a pix of the "Finished Product" of yore project...:biggrin:


ET aka Stumpy Apprentice


----------

